# Bob Sikes, The Tackle Thief's Accomplice, Sept 15



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Ugly and I met up Sunday night to try and get a nice shark or two up on the beach, went out to gulf breeze bait and tackle to get some big mullet but they had nada so we picked up a up of shrimp and headed to the condos. I got a nice whiting which I put out live on my 50w about 175 yards out and ugly had a carcas on his 9/o about 120 yards out. After 2 hours and zero action we decided to check our baits and move to sikes. My whiting was still alive, completely untouched! 

When we got to sykes I set up about a fifth of the way down while ugly walked towards the end with a gotcha to try and get a ray or some ladies. I managed to get a big 8 inch croaker and he managed a small jack and saw a few rays and a big bull cruising at the end so we made the decison to bring out the big reels and set up at the end. I put the croaker on the bottom and he floated his jack out. After about 45 minutes Ugly left for his truck and I watched our rods and played with the ladies! (lady fish  ) After seeing a whole school of ladies busting I got up and started walking to my casting set up to try and get one when my alarm went off, my alarm being my drag screaming on the 50w!

I picked my rod up and let the fish run for a good 10 more seconds before engaging my drag and hooking up! I was ecstatic! That is until I realized I was by myself and had no way to put the belt on... I would regret that later!I was thinking that it has to be that big ol bull ugly saw earlier! He went on some screaming runs in every direction! When he started diving straight down I started to think that it may not have been a shark, and sure enough, about 5 mins later after a hard run straight out I saw it at the surface, BIG OL SOUTHERN RAY! I was in shock, this sucker was huge, and I was in pain! The family jewels were being crushed by the butt of my rod. Once I got him to the surface he was about done, which meant I had to start the long trek back to the start of sykes from the very end, with a 160lb ray in tow! After about 10 mins of wrestling this ray towards the beginning I think I see ugly's friends near the very end so I start yelling that I had a fish on and I need some help! Turns out don was busy messing with a school of 50+reds and some spadefish which is why he was gone for so long! I finally get the beast to the end and he gets his second wind and dives right down to the bottom and I can't budge him, so I put 40lb's of drag on him and pull him right up, he was finished! Managed to land him finally and got some sweet pics that I am waiting to get from ugly.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice, can't wait for the pics.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

I was in pain! The family jewels were being crushed by the butt of my rod.

Lol  can't wait to see some pics!!! Of the fish just to clarify:thumbsup:


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

heh, nice job!
I always keep my belt near my rods and as soon as I hear them ticking I put on the belt no matter what. Pulled up a lot of ladies and mullet on that belt.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

dang that's awesome. yall let it go or turn it into shark bait? good job though.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

You should've kept it and gave it to lorenzopappaceno for the next movie!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> dang that's awesome. yall let it go or turn it into shark bait? good job though.


Shark Bait!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Here you go folks 40" wide and 77" to the tip of its long ass tail! Had Mogan whining about his balls after they were done? Not sure what they were doing but they were both smoking cigarettes when I got there.:whistling:????? I will post the other photos of Mogan and his catch when I get them downloaded. Im on the way down to 3 mile or sikes to put the beast out for big ass shark bait. If anyone is bored come on out there is plenty of bait! UGLY


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Holy cow, that's a big motherpucker!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

And that's why I use the lighter tackle set ups :yes:
If you're looking for a fight it's there in time. My old ass can't take it any more :laughing:
Just a late night snack will work for me 
Still a very nice catch young man!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dang Nathan, you're such a good storyteller that I almost believed this until I realized there was no picture of you with this "160 lb. ray....." Haha. Just messing with you bro. Nicely done! Let's go out there again tonight!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Dang Nathan, you're such a good storyteller that I almost believed this until I realized there was no picture of you with this "160 lb. ray....." Haha. Just messing with you bro. Nicely done! Let's go out there again tonight!


Haters are my Motivators!:tt2: And I'm down! Going to put my new rod to the test!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Smarty said:


> And that's why I use the lighter tackle set ups :yes:
> If you're looking for a fight it's there in time. My old ass can't take it any more :laughing:
> Just a late night snack will work for me
> Still a very nice catch young man!!! :thumbup:


Thanks smarty! I may as well abuse my body fighting big fish while I am young! Will have plenty of time to regret it later in life!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Pictures Delivered! Thanks to our man Ugly!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Man, that ray is huge!!
Nice catch!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Pics delivered now you just have to find the family jewels! UGLY


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> Pics delivered now you just have to find the family jewels! UGLY


Still can't believe he fought that monster without a belt...


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Still can't believe he fought that monster without a belt...


Talk about things I will never do again! That's why I am almost always wearing a fight belt when fishing!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Monster ray for sure!!! Holy backache :yes:


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

Good Lord that's a moose!! Just out of curiosity when do you guys find time to sleep?! I swear I read your posts (Mogan, Ugly and LP) everyday and you're always out fishing! I'm freakin green with envy! Nicely done!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

JerseyDevil13 said:


> Good Lord that's a moose!! Just out of curiosity when do you guys find time to sleep?! I swear I read your posts (Mogan, Ugly and LP) everyday and you're always out fishing! I'm freakin green with envy! Nicely done!


 Fridays and Saturdays we are usually passed out within a few feet of our shark rods somewhere on Pcola beach. The Marine Corps. Keep LP Busy Mon-Fri so were not allowed to keep him out to late. Something about needing to pay attention in EOD school! Mogan does a full schedule at UWF and fishes his ass off all week! And even though Im older than both of them combined My addiction to fishing and a slight mid life crisis does not allow me to say no when the youngsters are ready to fish! Come join us some time when you have 48 hrs to kill. UGLY


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> Fridays and Saturdays we are usually passed out within a few feet of our shark rods somewhere on Pcola beach. The Marine Corps. Keep LP Busy Mon-Fri so were not allowed to keep him out to late. Something about needing to pay attention in EOD school! Mogan does a full schedule at UWF and fishes his ass off all week! And even though Im older than both of them combined My addiction to fishing and a slight mid life crisis does not allow me to say no when the youngsters are ready to fish! Come join us some time when you have 48 hrs to kill. UGLY


Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

Well that explains it perfectly, you all have a rare phenomenon called Fishing Pox! Tell LP Semper Fi for me, I did 10 years in our beloved Corps from 95-05. I'll see what I can do about hooking up with you guys. The wife and I are in the process of rearming for some sharking in the spring. Is it OK if I PM you guys to see what you think about rod and reel requirements? I'm trying to get stuff that I can use on a boat and off the beach. I say springtime because that demon b!tch Sandy took our house in Jersey and we're still dealing with an unreal amount of financial and insurance BS right now, a full year later. Got a few more things to take care of financially then we get the green light to get more toys. Keep up the reports, they're great!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

JerseyDevil13 said:


> Well that explains it perfectly, you all have a rare phenomenon called Fishing Pox! Tell LP Semper Fi for me, I did 10 years in our beloved Corps from 95-05. I'll see what I can do about hooking up with you guys. The wife and I are in the process of rearming for some sharking in the spring. Is it OK if I PM you guys to see what you think about rod and reel requirements? I'm trying to get stuff that I can use on a boat and off the beach. I say springtime because that demon b!tch Sandy took our house in Jersey and we're still dealing with an unreal amount of financial and insurance BS right now, a full year later. Got a few more things to take care of financially then we get the green light to get more toys. Keep up the reports, they're great!


 I wish it was the Pox Jersey but its much more serious! We have been diagnosed with SFAS (Shark fishing Addiction Syndrome) and there is no known cure!!! The symptoms are horrible. Sleepless nights. Shivers, arm cramps, back ache and a nasty fish odor on all of your clothes! :blink: Thank you for your service to our country and were you a pilot in the corps? please don't hesitate to PM with any Qs about sharking. And we hope that they get yours and all those that were affected by that storms wrath rebuilt and back on track soon. We hope to see you in the spring! UGLY


----------

